
HTTP-dl MIT – A pure C library and client for reliable HTTP downloading - andrewhodel
https://github.com/andrewhodel/http-dl
======
andrewhodel
For when curl and wget just can't get the job done.

Bad connection, getting resets, downloads failing?

